# Chevrolet Cruze exterior blueprints.



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello all,

I really hate to be that person, but I'm trying to source some exterior blueprints of the Chevrolet Cruze and I'm not having a whole lot of luck. I was wondering if you guys may know where I can source some. 

Essentially, what I'm looking for is something similar to this 









But as a scale-able vector graphic format. I need the top down view also.

I've found it for sale off of this website, The-Blueprints.com - Vector Drawing - Chevrolet Cruze

But I know that this has to be readily available somewhere. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That's probably about all you'll find. Most of that kind of thing is proprietary info to GM. You could ask Chevy Customer Service on here- maybe they could give you a better quality drawing from the one you have there.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

A high-resolution black and whiute image with 1-foot horizontal & vertical references should provide you what you need.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

It is such a cute car.


----------

